# Canxi và những điều cần biết cho bà bầu



## Lee rose (29/7/19)

Những phụ nữ đang trong thời kì mang thai hoặc chuẩn bị mang thai đều quan tâm đến sức khỏe của mình và những điều cần lưu ý khi mang thai. Đặc biệt là việc bổ sung các chất dinh dưỡng khi mang thai.
? trước khi mang thai và Mang thai cần bổ sung những gì
? Việc bổ sung như thế nào là an toàn
? Loại sản phẩm nào là tốt nhất cho con
Việc bổ sung canxi cho các bà mẹ rất quan trọng vì canxi ảnh hưởng đến khả năng hình thành và phát triển hệ xương và răng của trẻ. Đông thời nó cũng giúp làm giảm các tình trạng chuột rút, tê tay, tê chân,.. khi mang thai của bà bầu.

*Vậy uống canxi bao nhiêu là đủ và uống khi nào trong ngày?*
Theo các chuyên gia, bạn nên uống canxi sau bữa ăn sáng 1 tiếng đồng hồ. Đặc biệt, kết hợp với việc vừa ăn sáng, vừa ngồi sưởi nắng ngoài hiên là rất tốt. Bởi ánh sáng mặt trời (trước 8h sáng) sẽ cung cấp 1 lượng vitamin D tự nhiên giúp tổng hợp canxi. Từ đó, cơ thể được hấp thụ canxi một cách tối đa.
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể uống canxi sau bữa ăn trưa khoảng 1 tiếng. Vì thông thường, 1 ngày một người trưởng thành thiếu canxi cần khoảng 1000mg canxi. Do đó, bạn có thể chia đôi lượng canxi vào sau bữa ăn sáng và sau bữa ăn trưa để cơ thể hấp thu từ từ sẽ rất hiệu quả.
Kết luận: Không nên uống canxi trước khi ăn để tránh ảnh hưởng tới dạ dày của bạn. Và cũng không nên uống canxi khi mới ăn no xong. Đặc biệt, đối tượng bà bầu cần tuân thủ thời gian uống canxi và lượng canxi mỗi lần uống (500mg/lần) để mang lại hiệu quả hấp thu tốt nhất.
Các đối tượng đặc biệt cần lưu ý đến thời điểm uống canxi sao cho hợp lý. Trước khi uống canxi cần đảo bảo họ đang không trong tình trạng đói. Bổ sung sai thời điểm, liều lượng sẽ tác động không nhỏ đến các đối tượng nhạy cảm này.
Bên cạnh đó, trẻ em nên thường xuyên vận động ngoài trời, luyện tập thể dục thể thao. Các bà bầu nên tắm nắng vào buổi sáng sớm để tổng hợp vitamin D cho cơ thể. Từ đó, tăng sức đề kháng và giúp các con phát triển khỏe mạnh.


----------



## haohao0096 (30/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi cho mẹ sau sinh có cần thiết hay không?


----------



## kimloan15 (3/8/19)

Truy tìm thủ phạm khiến bà bầu bị tê tay, phải làm sao để nhanh khỏi nhất


----------

